# Capcom announces Mega Man Legacy Collection and confirms E3 Lineup



## Qtis (Jun 8, 2015)

Yay Mega Man, but will it support the features available on modern emulators? I know some will say "but you have the codes for progress!", but we're talking about 2015 here with saving a standard. Also no games for the Wii U announced (though Mega Man is coming to 3DS in the winter).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

Let's hope the emulation they use for the collection won't suck this time like it did on the Anniversary Collection (reversed button mapping and bad sound quality)


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 8, 2015)

A lot of people are upset over the MM Legacy Collection because it's only 1-6, where the anniversary collection had a lot more to offer. I personally don't see how they can advertise it as converted to 1080p either. I get the original was programmed for tube TV's and such, but they've been porting these games for the past 25 years already, and there's nothing to be said about an 8-bit game looking good in "stunning 1080p HD".

Either way, it's good to see the 3DS is finally getting an official port of these games in some fashion.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm not sure 
While it is cheap and controls will be better it comes at the price of less games then anniversary and emulators.

Think ill stick to using my android to play the classic mega man for now


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Hmm not sure
> While it is cheap and controls will be better it comes at the price of less games then anniversary and emulators.
> 
> Think ill stick to using my android to play the classic mega man for now



Same, and besides, I have most of these games already on the eShop and my Nexus 7 tablet. Well, still more games than that joke of a 25th Mario Anniversary Collection


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Let's hope the emulation they use for the collection won't suck this time like it did on the Anniversary Collection (reversed button mapping and bad sound quality)



My NES is fucked so I'll stick to emulating the NES classics. Nestopia is my preferred emu.(unofficial version, 1.46 from sometime last year)


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Same, and besides, I have most of these games already on the eShop and my Nexus 7 tablet. Well, still more games than that joke of a 25th Mario Anniversary Collection


Well that okay for a collectables that came with it and it was cheaper than buying the games one by one


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well that okay for a collectables that came with it and it was cheaper than buying the games one by one



Right, and the Anniversary Collection used shoddy emulation, Nestopia is far superior than the emulator they used. 


Hungry Friend said:


> My NES is fucked so I'll stick to emulating the NES classics. Nestopia is my preferred emu.



Well that sucks, emulation is just easier to do lol.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Right, and the Anniversary Collection used shoddy emulation, Nestopia is far superior than the emulator they used.
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, emulation is just easier to do lol.


Well generally speaking anniversary games use inferior emulators or ones that aren't as good due to multiple reasons but I would be good if the actually ported them


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2015)

So, no new Megaman games yet and no physical release.


----------



## Covarr (Jun 8, 2015)

If this _Mega Man_ collection has a proper save system (not savestates; real saving between stages to replace passwords) it'll be an instant buy for me. If it doesn't, it'll be a non-buy for me.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 8, 2015)

Wake me up when capcom releases a megaman game I haven't beaten 10 times already.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 8, 2015)

Nnnngh... nope sorry, trying to be excited but just can't. Megaman? Big deal... as if we've not played those to death already. Should've whapped all 10 in for a start. Challenge mode I'll keep an eye out for though.

RE0 & DMC4? 'Yay' more remasters! Not in my opinion the greatest games ever, or indeed the best in their respective series's either, not interested in the slightest!

Street Fighter V though, now you're talking!!  Little bit of shine taken off this for me though recently: I grabbed the PS4 version of Ultra SFIV thinking it'd be the ultimate version. Jesus wept....


----------



## Axido (Jun 8, 2015)

Too little, too late.
I'm a big Mega Man fan (I'm even working with Blyka's Mega Man Engine in Game Maker right now) and at least they could have included MM9 and MM10 as well. This is just some sort of game an emulator and a few modders could have done for free.
Sorry, Crapcom, but I won't buy this, especially because the 3DS version takes so long.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2015)

Eh I might pirate the 3ds collection when it comes out, I haven't really played the megaman games.
Maybe they should try making some new games or something.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 8, 2015)

Can we bring back the 3rd legends game? Seriously, Capcom... Stop..


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 8, 2015)

They got a new producer for all things Megaman, and this is the result? No wonder so much money went into Mighty Number 9. Capcom doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## Essometer (Jun 8, 2015)

No Great Ace Attorney.
Go fuck yourself, Capcom!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

And people say Capcom doesn't make new games. Oh wait.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And people say Capcom doesn't make new games. Oh wait.


Its a mega man sequel to anniversary edition, now with less games!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Its a mega man sequel to anniversary edition, now with less games!!!!



Well kiss my grits, so it is!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well kiss my grits, so it is!


Well also people need to remember mega man anniversary not only had 7 and 8 but also 2 extra fighting games


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Well also people need to remember mega man anniversary not only had 7 and 8 but also 2 extra fighting games



Even if the emulation quality was sub par, it did have more games. I know the Wii U doesn't need this as the six games are already on the eShop, so no big loss there, but porting it to PC seems like a bit of an odd choice. They rarely port their older games over to PC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

cornerpath said:


> Sorry Mr boo but you have earned an infraction for violating the terms of use. Please take time to go read the rule policy so this
> won't happen again thank you.



No backseat moderating, please.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Jun 8, 2015)

I wonder how much longer Capcom can stay alive by just doing remasters, re-releases and shitty sequels.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2015)

"Capcom announces Mega Man Legacy Collection and confirms E3 Lineup"
In before Capcom announces they are going to cancel it at E3! ;O;


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 8, 2015)

Nobody buy that Legacy Collection.
You honestly need to show Capcom they can't keep on selling you the same thing over and over and over


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Let's hope the emulation they use for the collection won't suck this time like it did on the Anniversary Collection (reversed button mapping and bad sound quality)


According to Capcom:


			
				Capcom said:
			
		

> Speaking of Digital Eclipse, the team is bringing these 8-bit classics over via their new Eclipse Engine, which rebuilds the original games from their source elements. The result is a sharp, clean picture that proudly displays these iconic sprites in lovely 1080p, and presents the games as they existed in their original forms.



Doesn't look like it'll be emulation at all.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 8, 2015)

This is so, so, so unexciting. We knew the majority of it was coming, and the one surprise is a halfassed attempt at appealing to Megaman fans. Even then, the only original title they'll be talking about is Street Fighter V. I know I'm not supposed to expect much from Capcom anymore, but somehow I'm still disappointed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 8, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> Either way, it's good to see the 3DS is finally getting an official port of these games in some fashion.


They're already all available on the 3DS virtual console


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 8, 2015)

Really Disappointed with this collection (less content, "ENHANCED"graphics) reminds me of the time where there was a "remake" for FF7.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2015)

For more details before you complaint about it:

http://www.capcom-unity.com/brelsto...ings-enhanced-8-bit-classics-to-new-platforms

and

http://www.rockman-corner.com/2015/06/mega-man-legacy-collection-announced.html#more


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 8, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> For more details before you complaint about it:
> 
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/brelsto...ings-enhanced-8-bit-classics-to-new-platforms
> 
> ...



The only interesting thing about this whole thing is Challenging Mode, not even the 15$ price tag is good because Anniversary Collection was 20$ and had most of this plus 4 extra games.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 8, 2015)

MaskedRed said:


> The only interesting thing about this whole thing is Challenging Mode, not even the 15$ price tag is good because Anniversary Collection was 20$ and had most of this plus 4 extra games.


Plus either 2 cartoon episodes or a documentary


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope Mega Man has the option to change the button assignments this time. Or at least doesn't have the buttons set up wrong.


----------



## dodol (Jun 8, 2015)

and I expected new megaman not just ported/enhanced/emulated.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 8, 2015)

So...their E3 lineup is a new Street Fighter...and 8 ports?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2015)

jumpman17 said:


> So...their E3 lineup is a new Street Fighter...and 8 ports?



Just like every other year, yes.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 8, 2015)

........meh........


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm getting real sick of Classic Mega Man getting slammed in my face around every corner, I'm a Mega Man fan, but I hate the 8-bit series, I hated Mega Man 9, I hated Mega Man 10 and I hated the Mega Man 2 demo on SSB4. Mega Man X was the first good Mega Man series.

Why can't we have a new successor to ZX? Or Legends 3? Or what about a Battle Network MMO?

Where are the new Mega Man games Capcom? You used to release them regularly from before I got into the series in 2004 to 2008 and they were all good games besides Classic and Starforce.

I don't care about Resident Evil or Street Fighter and I don't know what Devil May Cry is, you have only one job in my life and that's releasing good Mega Man games.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 9, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I'm getting real sick of Classic Mega Man getting slammed in my face around every corner, I'm a Mega Man fan, but I hate the 8-bit series, I hated Mega Man 9, I hated Mega Man 10 and I hated the Mega Man 2 demo on SSB4. Mega Man X was the first good Mega Man series.
> 
> Why can't we have a new successor to ZX? Or Legends 3? Or what about a Battle Network MMO?
> 
> ...


You speaketh great blasphemy!!!!!



Anyway releasing only one game is horrible for business and you know it is


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 9, 2015)

Can't wait for Monster Hunter Collection.


----------



## master801 (Jun 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Wake me up when capcom releases a megaman game I haven't beaten 10 times already.



That'll be never.


----------



## PolyChrome (Jun 9, 2015)

I was popping a champagne to celebrate, but later I realized that I misread "Legacy" for "Legends". What a letdown.


----------



## Trolling (Jun 9, 2015)

Megaman is dead, the only megaman games Capcom can make are shitty mobile games. (Rockman Xover)


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2015)

PolyChrome said:


> I was popping a champagne to celebrate, but later I realized that I misread "Legacy" for "Legends". What a letdown.


It's almost like they did that on purpose.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2015)

How many highly anticipated Mega Man games have been cancelled so far? I got 3 by my count but I wouldn't be surprised if there was more.

It's like they spend all that money on half making a game just to troll us.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 9, 2015)

MaskedRed said:


> The only interesting thing about this whole thing is Challenging Mode, not even the 15$ price tag is good because Anniversary Collection was 20$ and had most of this plus 4 extra games.



I understand. The 15 dollars seems too expensive compared to Anniversary Collection was a good deal. However, I hate the collection for few reasons. One of them according to wiki:



> _Mega Man 7'_s ending was altered, due to the fact that the developers had problems emulating the Mode-7 effects. As such, after Mega Man escaped Dr. Wily's fortress, the ending consisted of just the credits without the accompanying animated sequence.



http://megaman.wikia.com/wiki/Mega_Man_Anniversary_Collection

So the 1-6 for this is more faithful to old NES version that Anniversary Collection does not.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> I understand. The 15 dollars seems too expensive compared to Anniversary Collection was a good deal. However, I hate the collection for few reasons. One of them according to wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Anniversary Collection in general is a pretty shoddy port. I played it on both GameCube and PS2, and in addition to the fucked up button mapping on the GameCube version, the color saturation was absolutely atrocious. Not to mention the sound. I barely played classic Mega Man on the NES, and even I noticed that.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 9, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> The Anniversary Collection in general is a pretty shoddy port. I played it on both GameCube and PS2, and in addition to the fucked up button mapping on the GameCube version, the color saturation was absolutely atrocious. Not to mention the sound. I barely played classic Mega Man on the NES, and even I noticed that.



Yeah, I haven't played Anniversary Collection even thought I have it but I was told that it does screwed up button mapping on the GameCube version. PS2 doesn't have a problem ? Curiosity.

If you played classic Mega Man on the NES then you will know why. I will stick with this version instead.  However, the 15 dollars is a rip off.


----------



## FranckKnight (Jun 9, 2015)

For megaman Legacy, they say 'faithful reproductions', but I also hope it's a tad more than a straight port, they already did that on the PS2. Heck, why didn't they add MM7 and 8 to the mix? Go up to 9 and 10 while at it, they already are on the PSN/XBL/Whatever. How about Rockman & Fprte (Megaman & Bass), don't tell me they will be able to fill a BlueRay with this.

Unless it's a Digital only thing, then I understand a bit more why they'd go with a smaller collection to some degree, it would probably be better than buying them separately at the very least.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2015)

FranckKnight said:


> For megaman Legacy, they say 'faithful reproductions', but I also hope it's a tad more than a straight port, they already did that on the PS2. Heck, why didn't they add MM7 and 8 to the mix? Go up to 9 and 10 while at it, they already are on the PSN/XBL/Whatever. How about Rockman & Fprte (Megaman & Bass), don't tell me they will be able to fill a BlueRay with this.
> 
> Unless it's a Digital only thing, then I understand a bit more why they'd go with a smaller collection to some degree, it would probably be better than buying them separately at the very least.


8 bit games are like up to 2 Megabytes and SNES games don't take up much either, heck many N64 games were less than 100MB IIRC. they could easily fit the others


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 9, 2015)

nothing for RE:R2 for vita? the fuck you thinking capcom.

this is why Mega Man AC on PS2/GC (GC hack with button switch) is so much better then this turd comming out.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2015)

DJPlace said:


> nothing for RE:R2 for vita? the fuck you thinking capcom.
> 
> this is why Mega Man AC on PS2/GC (GC hack with button switch) is so much better then this turd comming out.


Um... they're thinking that the Vita is more or less a dead platform (except for indies), and it's not worth releasing on there? Seriously, the thing is floundering worse than the Wii U, and Sony has more or less admitted that they've given up on it.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Vita, but you can't blame third parties for not wanting to develop for it when the manufacturer itself says they're not focusing on it and calls it a "legacy platform" only three years after release.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 9, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um... they're thinking that the Vita is more or less a dead platform (except for indies), and it's not worth releasing on there?


Which is why the game is being released on Vita. What DJPlace means is that Capcom doesn't want to hype this port up on E3 and behavior like this is exactly why people think the Vita is dead, which it isn't.



> Seriously, the thing is floundering worse than the Wii U


Which is why it sells better than Wii U.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Which is why the game is being released on Vita. What DJPlace means is that Capcom doesn't want to hype this port up on E3 and behavior like this is exactly why people think the Vita is dead, which it isn't.


Source? Capcom confirmed PS4, Xbone, PC, and 3DS, not Vita. Unless there's more recent news that I missed.


XrosBlader821 said:


> Which is why it sells better than Wii U.


Once again, source? Last I checked, both Vita and 3DS were sitting around 10 million units sold. And considering how the Vita has been around for about a year longer, that's not very good at all. And when one manufacturer is dedicated to releasing more quality first party titles over the years (Nintendo) and the other has made statements suggesting they've given up (Sony), which one do you think will survive in the long run?

Again, I love my Vita. I love my Wii U too. But the writing is on the wall for the Vita, and has been for a long while. Expecting it to be anything but an obscure Japanese and indie game machine is unrealistic at this point. And either way, the Wii U comparisons are irrelevant to this discussion, since Capcom isn't releasing this on Wii U for the same reasons as the Vita.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 9, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Source? Capcom confirmed PS4, Xbone, PC, and 3DS, not Vita. Unless there's more recent news that I missed.


Yes you've missed it. We know of this port since December.
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2015/04/10/resident-evil-revelations-2-ps-vita-status-check/



> Once again, source? Last I checked, both Vita and 3DS were sitting around 10 million units sold. And considering how the Vita has been around for about a year longer, that's not very good at all. And when one manufacturer is dedicated to releasing more quality first party titles over the years (Nintendo) and the other has made statements suggesting they've given up (Sony), which one do you think will survive in the long run?


The Wii U hasn't passed the 10 million mark yet while Vita is halfway there to the 11 Million mark. http://puu.sh/iioiK/e28f3f70c0.png
One with strong first party support and no 3rd party support while the other with no first party support and strong 3rd party support (from japan). I think the Wii U is a more embarrassing fail. Consoles usually have an easier time selling hardware than handheld (at least in the west, where Nintendo is evidentially more popular) and not being able to outperform a under performing handheld is really embarrassing and probably the reason why this Megaman Lazy collection won't be on Wii U and Vita.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 9, 2015)

there is going be no new mega man games. the maker of mega man left crapcom. correct me if i'm wrong i think he went to the company that is making mighty 9. so mighty 9 is the next gen mega man. DEAL WITH IT!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Yes you've missed it. We know of this port since December.
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2015/04/10/resident-evil-revelations-2-ps-vita-status-check/


I thought you were talking about Mega Man, not RER2. My bad. I didn't know about the RER2 Vita port regardless, though.


----------



## FranckKnight (Jun 9, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> 8 bit games are like up to 2 Megabytes and SNES games don't take up much either, heck many N64 games were less than 100MB IIRC. they could easily fit the others



NES games were 1MB at most, SNES 4MB. That's in HDD space, because Nintendo liked to show them off as BITS instead, which are multiplied by 8 (remember 24 and 32 Megabit castridges being mentionned on the box itself).

So of course they have more than enough space on 25-50 GB BluRay, unless they made a shitton of video to fill that up. By comparsion, FFXIII was roughly 40 GB of videos and 8 GB of other features (voice acting, music, textures, motion and actual programming).


----------



## B.B.Link (Jun 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Same, and besides, I have most of these games already on the eShop and my Nexus 7 tablet. Well, still more games than that joke of a 25th Mario Anniversary Collection



What was so fucking wrong with MMAC besides the weird controls and music glitches in MM8? Its the only way I'm able to play MM8, my favorite of the series.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2015)

B.B.Link said:


> What was so fucking wrong with MMAC besides the weird controls and music glitches in MM8? Its the only way I'm able to play MM8, my favorite of the series.



Dude, I didn't once even mention the MMAC in the post you quoted lol. I was talking about the *Super Mario 25th Anniversary* on the Wii that only had Super Mario All-Stars. Do you see MMAC mentioned in the quote of me you made? Read before you jump the gun.


----------



## B.B.Link (Jun 9, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Dude, I didn't once even mention the MMAC in the post you quoted lol. I was talking about the *Super Mario 25th Anniversary* on the Wii that only had Super Mario All-Stars. Do you see MMAC mentioned in the quote of me you made? Read before you jump the gun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2015)

B.B.Link said:


>



It happens, don't worry about it.


----------

